# A Streetcar Named Desire



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

For those living in Washington DC the Kennedy Center in October is staging the Sydney Theater Company porduction of Tennessee Williams classic play.

Cate Blanchett is performing the role of Blanche DuBois, it has had a sellout season in Sydney and the reviews have been great. Friends who have seen it state that is it a stand out production.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

I had seen mention of this. My first thought was, "What, an Australian as Blanche?" Then I remembered Vivien Leigh...


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

*Awesome Play...*

When done "right". I saw this in NOLA with a great cast and a Jazz band--Superlative!! :icon_smile:


----------

